# Bosnian (BCS):  used to, accustomed to



## musicalchef

Dobar dan,

What is the most common way (or some of the most common ways) to say you are used to (or accustomed to) something?  

I found "navići se," and "naviknut" in the online dictionaries, but I'm not sure how to use them, or if you need a preposition for what you are used to, or if it is just in the accusative.

For example, how would one say:

1).  I am used to cooking my own food.

2).  I am not used to cold weather.

Hvala lijepo!


----------



## Duya

"Navići se/naviknuti se" (I think that both forms are correct, so in perfect there's both _navikao/naviknuo_ but in present only _naviknem_) is reflexive; the literal translation is "to accustom oneself".

Your examples would read:

1a) Navikao sam se da sam kuham [hranu].
2a) Nisam se navikao na hladno vrijeme.

As I told you earlier, Slavic reflexive verbs often play the role of English passive. Here, you can also use the passive proper (with passive verbal adjective, _naviknut_):

1b) Naviknut sam da sam kuham.
2b) Nisam naviknut na hladno vrijeme.

The choice is stylistical, but active (a) is generally preferred. Passive (b) might imply that I was forced to acquire the habit somehow. So, 1a) is much better than 1b) (I personally prefer to cook), but 2b) is as good as 2a).


----------



## slavic_one

1a) is better than 1b), a agree, tho I'd say without "se" "Navikao sam da sam kuham" (and btw I got chef's sentence as "Navikao sam da kuham svoju hranu."
But as for 2nd sentence:
2a) to me sounds more like "I STILL haven't got used to cold weather."
so 2b) sounds better to me.


----------



## musicalchef

Hvala!  Just to clarify, "naviknut" is a regular object, right?  So it would be "naviknuta" for me then.  But yes, I'd probably use the active in most contexts. "Nisam se navikala na hladno vrijeme."  Except later when I've been forced to get used to the cold!


----------



## Duya

slavic_one said:


> 1a) is better than 1b), a agree, tho I'd say without "se"



Yes, indeed, now that you say it... "se" is optional here, and it still sounds grammatical to me. I don't recall any other verb with such feature. 

Grammatically, what happened here is that _naviknuti_ is a state-transition verb (acquiring the state of being accustomed), so it belongs to the group of verbs whose active adjective can function as adjective proper, so all these 3 forms are (?) correct and near-synonymous:

_Ja sam navikao na hladnoću.
Ja sam se navikao na hladnoću.
Ja sam naviknut na hladnoću.
_
But I'd better ask on another forum before I enter the speculating mode...


----------



## slavic_one

In your case "Nisam se navikla/naviknula na hladno vrijeme"


----------



## slavic_one

Duya said:


> Yes, indeed, now that you say it... "se" is optional here, and it still sounds grammatical to me. I don't recall any other verb with such feature.
> 
> Grammatically, what happened here is that _naviknuti_ is a state-transition verb (acquiring the state of being accustomed), so it belongs to the group of verbs whose active adjective can function as adjective proper, so all these 3 forms are (?) correct and near-synonymous:
> 
> _Ja sam navikao na hladnoću.
> Ja sam se navikao na hladnoću.
> Ja sam naviknut na hladnoću.
> _
> But I'd better ask on another forum before I enter the speculating mode...



Yes, it's optional, I just said this one more option (whic I'd personally use).
And now while I was writing previous post was thinking.. is "naviknuo/la" gramatically correct?


----------



## phosphore

slavic_one said:


> 1a) is better than 1b), a agree, tho I'd say without "se" "Navikao sam da sam kuham" (and btw I got chef's sentence as "Navikao sam da kuham svoju hranu."
> But as for 2nd sentence:
> 2a) to me sounds more like "I STILL haven't got used to cold weather."
> so 2b) sounds better to me.


 

To me "nisam se navikao" does sound like "I still have not got used" but "nisam navikao" does not; to me it means exactly "I have not got used".


----------



## musicalchef

Hvala puno!  I'll copy these down


----------

